# double spurred turkey



## cscott (Oct 12, 2006)

Has anyone ever heard of a double spurred turkey? I shot one this morning. It has one longer spur on each side(1.2 inches) and under the long spur in another one about .75 inches. He also has a long skinny beard-11 and 1/2 inches. I will post photos shortly.


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

cscott said:


> Has anyone ever heard of a double spurred turkey? I shot one this morning. It has one longer spur on each side(1.2 inches) and under the long spur in another one about .75 inches. He also has a long skinny beard-11 and 1/2 inches. I will post photos shortly.


 
Never have, I'll wait for the pictures. Sounds like a trophy.


----------



## cscott (Oct 12, 2006)

photo in profile I do not know how to post


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

Pretty Cool.......Mack


----------



## SNAPPY (Feb 13, 2004)




----------



## wJAKE19 (Dec 19, 2005)

very cool.. never seen one of those


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

Never seen it before....a true trophy indeed!


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

I have heard if it but never have seen a one.

Some thing must have happened to the spurless long beard at my buddys place. He hasn't seen him since early summer.


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

Very cool and very rare. What a great bird. Better odds of shooting a hole-in-one playing golf!!!!


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

WOW that is a trophy indeed. Never seen or heard of that before.


----------



## cscott (Oct 12, 2006)

do all four spurs count towards a score?


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

Sure would. Just like multiple beards are totaled in the score. Multiple bearded turkeys are in a seperate catagory. 

I wonder if a multispurred bird would be put a seperate catagory as there is not one for them now? I guess I would enter it with CBM and let them figure it out.


----------



## Molson (Apr 18, 2003)

congrats !!!!!!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

That's pretty cool, never seen it or heard of it before


----------



## EdB (Feb 28, 2002)

Congrats, I've heard of them but never seen one, not even a pic until now. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Bachflock (Jul 3, 2007)

Very cool. I've seen a few pics over at the NWTF website but with those spurs and the beard its a wall hanger for sure! Congrats!


----------



## CBM President (Dec 3, 2007)

As a scorer for CBM I have seen it three times before. Each spur is added to the total score just like a multi-beard. Yours are the best I've seen. Congrats!


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

That is outstanding! Congrats!!!


----------

